# Dog doors?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm thinking of installing a dog door in my house so the dog can go in while I'm at work. Wondering what brand is best or if somebody has plans for a do it yourself one. Any thoughts?


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

These are the best dog doors I have found. Guaranteed for life
http://gundoghousedoor.com/?gclid=CL_Iq ... 1AodXFikKw

Talk too Carl: Sabin MN.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

My brother has a couple of these and he really likes them.

They are what I would buy if I were to have one.

They do carry them at Scheels.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

We've had one of those for years and my neighbor also has one. We have 2 lab/chessie crosses and they have 2 labs and 2 GSPs. They are GREAT doors that take a beating - best that money can buy. My only word of caution (and maybe some guys have some advice on this) they are louder than heck!

When the dogs go in and out you can hear the doors slam together LOUD in the house - quite annoying if you're trying to sleep or get the kid to sleep.

We've tried putting various sound buffers on the door, but the dogs just chew it off....


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I bought one of these and installed it. Seems a little drafty though, is there any way to make it more weather tight? It has a bit of a gap between the top of the plexi glass and the aluminum frame, any way to adjust this?

Lvn, your right about the noise. It is pretty loud. I wonder if a guy could glue some cloth to the aluminum to deaden the sound a bit.

Also what is the best way to get the dog to use it? He don't seem too interested at all. I tried a toy and treats, but no go!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

with a food dish outside and not inside he will make the trek through the door eventually, once they go through on their own once you are set.

I put some 1/8" (I think it is for windows, comes in a bunch of sizes in 10' rolls) weather stripping on the ones I have owned, it isnt silent but much quieter, Carl will give you some good tips on how to deaden the sound. I think he told me to use a thin felt, I didnt try that, maybe should have, I was thinking that the softer side of velcrow (sp?) would work well and is thin enough to keep somewhat of a seal

Carl is a good guy and will gladly help with a phone call, I wont buy any other door.
good luck


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

No matter what I've tried, my dogs won't leave it alone and within a few days, whatever padding and noise protection I attached to the door is gone. But, it's a small price to pay for how great the dog door is.

I never had a problem getting the dogs to go through, but I know others that have. We just shoved ours through a couple times and a lot of good boy good boy and they were good to go.


----------

